

Growl 1.3 only available from the Mac App Store - sovande
http://www.macworld.com/article/162208/2011/10/growl_shows_that_open_source_and_the_mac_app_store_mix.html

======
sovande
The popular open source project, Growl seems to make some income. They are at
number 34 in the top-grossing list on MAS. Growl is only distributed via MAS
and cost $2. Previously you could download and install it for free under an
open source license. According to the lead developer; "our [software
repository] is [currently] locked down but once 1.3 is out, we’ll open it up."
I wonder.

